# Checked auto-transaxle fluid level - bubbles normal?



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

I finally checked the fluid today according to the manual. Drive it for 10 minutes to warm it up. Park on a flat surface, go through all the gears, leave it in park, check level while running.

It was perfectly at the top end of HOT, but the fluid had little small bubbles in it. When I checked it cold and off, it didn't have these bubbles. The fluid looks good, reddish color, put on a paper towels it spreads out. Are these small bubbles normal?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Maybe too much fluid, BTW I think checking it "hot" would require more than 10 min of driving. I think what you did you should be looking at the "cold" markings. When was the fluid last replaced, it's a simple drain and fill on that, not a bad idea to drive it a little afterward and repeat the drain and fill to get more old fluid out. Don't forget only half or less of the fluid comes out on a drain and fill, so doing it a second and even a third time gets most of old stuff out (with a little drive in between each drain). The total capacity with the converter is 6.8L or 7.25 guarts, with just a drain and fill no more than about 3 L will come out, you can always drain and see what comes out.


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

I have seen the bubbles as well. It is normal to have a few small bubbles in the fluid after driving because you are moving the fluid around. To test this, put some new trans fluid in a clear jar with a good lid then shake like hell for ten minutes and then look at the fluid. You will see some small bubbles in it. I race a stock auto Stanza with 255K and have never had problems with the trans but still see the little bubbles after running.


----------



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for the info guys. I wouldn't call it foam, just a line of bubbles running down the dipstick where the fluid is.

I'll check it cold and hotter too to see what it looks like.

Thanks,

Alan


----------

